# IFBB New York Pro Fitness Classic



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

IFBB New York Pro Fitness Classic – April 12, 2008 The 2008 IFBB NY Pro Fitness Classic will be held in conjunction with the National Qualifying NPC New York Metropolitan Bodybuilding, Fitness & Figure Championships on Saturday, April 12, 2008. Last year Tracey Greenwood took top honors at this show. I spoke with Trixy yesterday [...]

*Read More...*


----------

